# Horror movies



## Chew Toy McCoy

Arguably my favorite genre and I feel they are finally starting to get the respect they deserve as well as some quality in diversity.  I'll start things off with these remakes coming in 2021.  Should be plenty to discuss.


----------



## DT

It's a favorite genre of ours too (I think we may have chatted about this at the other place ...)


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Arguably my favorite genre and I feel they are finally starting to get the respect they deserve as well as some quality in diversity.  I'll start things off with these remakes coming in 2021.  Should be plenty to discuss.



Too bad I hate remakes. The good stuff was made in the 80s when the rating system didn't make the genre predictable and the lack of CGI made it a lot more fun.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

PearsonX said:


> Too bad I hate remakes. The good stuff was made in the 80s when the rating system didn't make the genre predictable and the lack of CGI made it a lot more fun.




I might chime in later on the all the specific movies on that list, but pretty much anything made in the 70's should be left alone.  That was part of the creepiness that I feel can't be reproduced.  The Others also doesn't need a remake.  It's fine as is.  The Changeling is a near perfect class.  Salem's Lot could be good.  

I thought the remake of Evil Dead was good and only found out recently that Evil Dead 2 was mostly a remake of the original Evil Dead but with a bigger budget.  A lot of horror remakes fail because they abandon the essential human story and just fill it with modern gore and jump scares.


----------



## DT

The Fly and The Thing remakes are infinitely better than the originals.  The Thing is really more like a fresh interpretation of the original source vs. a "remake" of the original movie.

We're also a big fan of the Dawn of the Dead remake, the original is a little more of a hot take on consumerism, but the remake amps up everything else, and has a spectacularly dark ending.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> The Fly and The Thing remakes are infinitely better than the originals.  The Thing is really more like a fresh interpretation of the original source vs. a "remake" of the original movie.
> 
> We're also a big fan of the Dawn of the Dead remake, the original is a little more of a hot take on consumerism, but the remake amps up everything else, and has a spectacularly dark ending.



Are you talking about the first or the second remake of the Thing? Yup.. the one from the 80s was already a remake. I liked the newest remake though.

Agree on DoD, I liked both a lot. I still prefer the original.


----------



## Alli

Horror used to be my favorite movie genre. But for decades now it’s been cheap slasher thrillers. You know exactly what’s going to happen, and everything is done for shock value. I haven’t been scared at a movie since the original Halloween.

I will not see any of the movies based on a King book. As I said in another thread just recently, there is no way you can pack a King novel into a two hour movie.

That being said, there are a couple that sound like they might be pretty good.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Horror used to be my favorite movie genre. But for decades now it’s been cheap slasher thrillers. You know exactly what’s going to happen, and everything is done for shock value. I haven’t been scared at a movie since the original Halloween.
> 
> I will not see any of the movies based on a King book. As I said in another thread just recently, there is no way you can pack a King novel into a two hour movie.
> 
> That being said, there are a couple that sound like they might be pretty good.



The best horrors I've seen the past 15 years were not really horrors. But Lars von Trier's Antichrist was something I've had nightmares from for a good week. Then Melancholia captured irrational social fears like nothing else. The House That Jack Built was a similar mind fuck. Trier has this weird fascination with nazis, and the House That Jack built was about him gazing into the abyss. I liked it, these movies are pure antitheses of American optimism.


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> Are you talking about the first or the second remake of the Thing? Yup.. the one from the 80s was already a remake. I liked the newest remake though.
> 
> Agree on DoD, I liked both a lot. I still prefer the original.




There's is only one remake, the 80s Carpenter/Russell film, I know nothing of anything later, just like these "Star Wars prequels" I keep hearing about, there's only 3 movies ...

 

I think the scariest sub-genre for me is like low key supernatural/haunting, you know, where something invades your home/life, people won't believe you - I also like when there's a deeper spin on that material, even the "is this real or not".

From the past decade or two, one of our all time favorites is The Babadook.  It's scary, beautifully acted, filmed and written, creepy, really sticks with you.


----------



## DT

Pretty stoked about the Candyman remake/re-sequel[?], the original is good, Tony Todd is amazing, I love the whole urban myth angle.  Of course, Jordan Peele has been killing it in this genre, and making some amazing commentary on race, wealth, so him being attached gives me a lot of hope too.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> There's is only one remake, the 80s Carpenter/Russell film, I know nothing of anything later, just like these "Star Wars prequels" I keep hearing about, there's only 3 movies ...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the scariest sub-genre for me is like low key supernatural/haunting, you know, where something invades your home/life, people won't believe you - I also like when there's a deeper spin on that material, even the "is this real or not".
> 
> From the past decade or two, one of our all time favorites is The Babadook.  It's scary, beautifully acted, filmed and written, creepy, really sticks with you.



Oh there's a 2019 Thing Wasn't bad, but nothing earth shattering.


Imagine this for 2 hours:


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Pretty stoked about the Candyman remake/re-sequel[?], the original is good, Tony Todd is amazing, I love the whole urban myth angle.  Of course, Jordan Peele has been killing it in this genre, and making some amazing commentary on race, wealth, so him being attached gives me a lot of hope too.



That does look good. The original was kinda silly. I think the spin they’re putting on the new one should make it compelling.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> The original was kinda silly.


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> Oh there's a 2019 Thing Wasn't bad, but nothing earth shattering.
> 
> 
> Imagine this for 2 hours:




Yeah, hahaha, Antichrist is quite an experience, though I guess that applies to most von Trier work.   Antichrist makes a nice fun filled family christmas double feature with Melancholia.


----------



## Huntn

PearsonX said:


> Oh there's a 2019 Thing Wasn't bad, but nothing earth shattering.
> 
> 
> Imagine this for 2 hours:



I was expecting a raptor to jump out of the foliage talons first.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I was expecting a raptor to jump out of the foliage talons first.




von Trier, so the raptor would've been dressed like Jesus and having some existential crisis ...


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Yeah, hahaha, Antichrist is quite an experience, though I guess that applies to most von Trier work.   Antichrist makes a nice fun filled family christmas double feature with Melancholia.



Before the kids Xmas break equaled equals catching up on our annual Trier deficit. Now that I think about it, that's exactly what we did last Xmas too. Though the Nymphomaniac was lack luster and profoundly racist. But I forgive Lars. His hate towards humanity is quite evenly distributed.


Huntn said:


> I was expecting a raptor to jump out of the foliage talons first.



No jumpers in these movies. But that he really figured it out that. if you slow down the images 1.5x with a little back and forth jitter, it really gets into your subconscious. He also used 1000x slowing of sound many places, which is also a remarkable thing. If you like Tool for example the track Parabol is actually the singers cat farting on 10,000th speed.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> von Trier, so the raptor would've been dressed like Jesus and having some existential crisis ...



The otherwise loving raptor would have decided to flip you out and leave his family so he can fuck the neighbor raptor until doomsday that is coming in a week.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> von Trier, so the raptor would've been dressed like Jesus and having some existential crisis ...



The best one to date was The Boss of it All. It was such a fuck you to everyone, the whole thing was so malignantly hilarious...one of the  very very few  "intellectual humor" kind of movies that I physically cried  laughing while watching.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Watched The Dark and Wicked yesterday.  Pretty good medium burn movie about an evil presence in an isolated farmhouse with a dying parent.  Pretty creepy and I found the adult kids' reaction to what was going on realistic.  Most of the time in supernatural movies people just react to the activity like it's little more than an odd nuisance that should just be ignored unless forced not to.


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> Though the Nymphomaniac was lack luster and profoundly racist. But I forgive Lars. His hate towards humanity is quite evenly distributed.




That's been a multiple re-starter for us.  Not because of the subject matter, content, etc., just kind of can't stay focused on it.




Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Watched The Dark and Wicked yesterday.  Pretty good medium burn movie about an evil presence in an isolated farmhouse with a dying parent.  Pretty creepy and I found the adult kids' reaction to what was going on realistic.  Most of the time in supernatural movies people just react to the activity like it's little more than an odd nuisance that should just be ignored unless forced not to.




Oh, I've got that in my "To Watch" list, looks really good, just waiting for it to hit a streaming service (you know, included, vs. a rental)


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> That's been a multiple re-starter for us.  Not because of the subject matter, content, etc., just kind of can't stay focused on it.



It's a bad movie that lacks his usual wit and lacks focus. He doesn't understand sex.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Oh, I've got that in my "To Watch" list, looks really good, just waiting for it to hit a streaming service (you know, included, vs. a rental)



I found about it on a best of 2020 horror movie list and it was the only one on the list I hadn't seen.  Oddly it's a Shudder movie and it's not available on Shudder.  

Another one I've heard is good is Saint Maude which I feel like I've been hearing about for at least the past year but it's not available anywhere and no news of when or where it will be available.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I'm not usually into Horror Scifi but I thought Sputnik was really good and an original concept for an Alien interaction with humans.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I'm not usually into Horror Scifi but I thought Sputnik was really good and an original concept for an Alien interaction with humans.



My favorite first contact movie (and book) is Solaris. I've never seen the Tarkovsky version, but the Soderbergh one is something I love to go back to every couple of years. The book was much more complex about the limits of science and understanding with lots of symbolism that humans even have trouble comprehending humans from other tribes. It's literally impossible to ever understand a conscious planet. The Soderbergh movie captured the emotional part really well. For the science fiction part you need the book.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I found about it on a best of 2020 horror movie list and it was the only one on the list I hadn't seen.  Oddly it's a Shudder movie and it's not available on Shudder.
> 
> Another one I've heard is good is Saint Maude which I feel like I've been hearing about for at least the past year but it's not available anywhere and no news of when or where it will be available.




Yes!  Have that one, sort of mentally queued up too!




PearsonX said:


> My favorite first contact movie (and book) is Solaris. I've never seen the Tarkovsky version, but the Soderbergh one is something I love to go back to every couple of years. The book was much more complex about the limits of science and understanding with lots of symbolism that humans even have trouble comprehending humans from other tribes. It's literally impossible to ever understand a conscious planet. The Soderbergh movie captured the emotional part really well. For the science fiction part you need the book.




The Tarkovsky version if worth at least one watch, it's definitely "required cinema". It's beautifully shot, it definitely feels its close to 3 hours, I don't want to say slow, because I think that's a disservice - it's more cosmic/spiritual, where Soderbergh uses the concept to explore more of what it means to experience emotional connections.  I think the Soderbergh movie is highly underrated.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> The Tarkovsky version if worth at least one watch, it's definitely "required cinema". It's beautifully shot, it definitely feels its close to 3 hours, I don't want to say slow, because I think that's a disservice - it's more cosmic/spiritual, where Soderbergh uses the concept to explore more of what it means to experience emotional connections.  I think the Soderbergh movie is highly underrated.



Yup. I have it, but it takes a special kind of occasion for me to be able to pay attention for 3 hours. Some movies just deserve my full attention.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I like horror films, everything from the Hammer Dracula movies to the present. There are, however, so many different levels of quality. Not every movie has to be “The Shining” or “The Mist”. Low budget movies can do well when they focus on small casts caught in tight places. A TV movie called “Satan’s Triangle” scared the hell out of me with a Twilight Zone-like ending and has become a cult favorite. “The Babadook” and “Absentia” are more recent examples.

What I don’t like are movies where gore is the primary ingredient. I’m watching to be scared, not disgusted. And obviously there are a bunch of cheapie horror films that are highly derivative of each other or bigger, better films.

Oh, BTW, the (Swedish?) 2011 version of “Thing” was a prequel that took place immediately before the events of the John Carpenter film.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

EXTREME WARNING.  This is widely considered one of, if not The, most disturbing and over the top offensive movies ever made.  This guy's YouTube channel breaks down the most disturbing movies, usually with some humor.  He watches it so you don't have to (or if you can't) and goes over the storyline as well as the most disturbing scenes. 

EXTREME WARNING 2.  Obviously it wouldn't be on YouTube if it actually showed the full most disturbing parts, but that doesn't mean you won't see or hear enough to not get affected.







Edit: Ha! Looks like for an added warning you have to actually go watch on YouTube because of age restrictions.  Click the link ....if you dare.


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> Yup. I have it, but it takes a special kind of occasion for me to be able to pay attention for 3 hours. Some movies just deserve my full attention.




So true, especially about a movie like that.  I need to have everything cleared out of my head, a good beverage (or several), and 100% focus on actively engaging in the film.



Thomas Veil said:


> I like horror films, everything from the Hammer Dracula movies to the present. There are, however, so many different levels of quality. Not every movie has to be “The Shining” or “The Mist”. Low budget movies can do well when they focus on small casts caught in tight places. A TV movie called “Satan’s Triangle” scared the hell out of me with a Twilight Zone-like ending and has become a cult favorite. “The Babadook” and “Absentia” are more recent examples.
> 
> What I don’t like are movies where gore is the primary ingredient. I’m watching to be scared, not disgusted. And obviously there are a bunch of cheapie horror films that are highly derivative of each other or bigger, better films.




Hahaha, yes, see below 

The Mist is so good, in our Top 10 favorite horror of all time.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> EXTREME WARNING.  This is widely considered one of, if not The, most disturbing and over the top offensive movies ever made.  This guy's YouTube channel breaks down the most disturbing movies, usually with some humor.  He watches it so you don't have to (or if you can't) and goes over the storyline as well as the most disturbing scenes.




Oh yeah, I know A Serbian Film, it's just insanely fucked, it's a pointless, extremely nasty exercise, I don't mind some over-to-top gore when it's sort of silly (like Evil Dead), or absurd where the director is sort of winking at you - but this is a such depraved bit of torture porn involving children, _no_can_do_.


----------



## Joe

Kazaam

Have you seen Shaq act? lol 

Sorry, "Scary Movie" joke


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> So true, especially about a movie like that.  I need to have everything cleared out of my head, a good beverage (or several), and 100% focus on actively engaging in the film.



I used to enjoy campy Scandinavian crime movies with subtitles. I don't have the attention span anymore.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I'm a little agitated that the release date for Antlers has been canceled again, but some are suggesting this could make a VOD release more likely.  Do it.

I think one of the reasons studios are milking delayed releases is because producing new movies in the covid age isn't exactly easy.  So if they don't delay stagger movies already in the hopper then there's just going to be this long period of limited movies ready for release.


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> ...The Mist is so good, in our Top 10 favorite horror of all time.
> 
> ...Oh yeah, I know A Serbian Film, it's just insanely fucked, it's a pointless, extremely nasty exercise, I don't mind some over-to-top gore when it's sort of silly (like Evil Dead), or absurd where the director is sort of winking at you - but this is a such depraved bit of torture porn involving children, _no_can_do_.




“The Mist” might be remembered merely as an extremely competent horror film but for two things:

the crazy woman/mob mentality form an extremely uncomfortable parallel to the United States today, and
that ending—a gut punch so hard that even Stephen King, who is loathe to say anything good about changes to his stories, said it was an improvement.

That Serbian movie must be something. I’d always heard “The Human Centipede” was the most revolting movie ever, but if this exceeds that...


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> “The Mist” might be remembered merely as an extremely competent horror film but for two things:
> 
> the crazy woman/mob mentality form an extremely uncomfortable parallel to the United States today, and
> that ending—a gut punch so hard that even Stephen King, who is loathe to say anything good about changes to his stories, said it was an improvement.
> That Serbian movie must be something. I’d always heard “The Human Centipede” was the most revolting movie ever, but if this exceeds that...




FYI, there's a B&W edit of The Mist, it's in the deluxe BD set, it's pretty fantastic.  It's kind of pushes the tone two different directions:  in one way, it has a more 1950s "creature feature" vibe, so that feels less horrifying, but the lack of color starts getting to you, it winds up being more Pessimistic feeling, like there's less hope, it's a pretty neat visual experiment, especially if you're familiar with the normal version.

Of course, that ending scene is punctuated by that amazing piece of music by *Dead Can Dance*.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I rewatched the latest remake of The Thing and I noticed something that I probably wouldn’t have noticed at an earlier point in history. They’re cutting into this alien lifeform they know nothing about with gloves on but NO MASKS!!   In fact they probably should have all been wearing masks for the last 2/3 of the movie, like right after they learned the alien replicated living cells through contact.

Ditto for Annihilation, another unstudied alien lifeform replicating and morphing with earth lifeforms and they’re all just frolicking around with NO MASKS!


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I rewatched the latest remake of The Thing and I noticed something that I probably wouldn’t have noticed at an earlier point in history. They’re cutting into this alien lifeform they know nothing about with gloves on but NO MASKS!!   In fact they probably should have all been wearing masks for the last 2/3 of the movie, like right after they learned the alien replicated living cells through contact.
> 
> Ditto for Annihilation, another unstudied alien lifeform replicating and morphing with earth lifeforms and they’re all just frolicking around with NO MASKS!



They'd need hazmat suits with PAPR 
But it's a good point.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Looking forward to checking out Saint Maud tonight.  It's streaming on Epix.  If you don't have Epix there's a free 7 day trial, but for me it looks like it's included for free with my Xfinity cable package.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Looking forward to checking out Saint Maud tonight.  It's streaming on Epix.  If you don't have Epix there's a free 7 day trial, but for me it looks like it's included for free with my Xfinity cable package.




Holy hell, you are a King among men, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Rewatched The Amnityville Horror 2 which I haven't seen in many years, but remember loving it when I was in my late teens.  I still thought it was pretty good on this watch, more entertaining than the first, and as horror movies go it really keeps your interest and keeps the horror coming.  There really isn't a lot of dead space or footage that could have left out that was dragging.  It also seems more like a prequel because it seems to mirror the story of the DeFeo family that was killed in the house before the Lutz family moved in and it became known as the most haunted house in the US.  It's currently streaming on Shutter if you have it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I saw the first "Amityville Horror" just last week, the 1979 one. It's actually held up well. Which is to say it was a riveting piece of hokum then and it's still a riveting piece of hokum now. 

I do have to pretend I can't see the little slits they made in the wallpaper to let the blood come pouring down the walls.   

The best parts are the house itself, which looks like a monster with eyes; and the main theme, which sounds like a creepy children's song.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> I saw the first "Amityville Horror" just last week, the 1979 one. It's actually held up well. Which is to say it was a riveting piece of hokum then and it's still a riveting piece of hokum now.
> 
> I do have to pretend I can't see the little slits they made in the wallpaper to let the blood come pouring down the walls.
> 
> The best parts are the house itself, which looks like a monster with eyes; and the main theme, which sounds like a creepy children's song.




Big fan of the theme song myself.  I was part of a 2 man dark wave band back in the late 90's and we would put that on at the beginning of our live shows.


----------



## tobefirst

What are some of your (anyone's) favorites that are available on Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Disney+, AppleTV+, Paramount+, or Discovery+? My wife doesn't like horror films, and I don't have enough solo watch time to justify another streaming service for a scary movie, but I would enjoy seeing a few as time allows. Anything stand out?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

tobefirst said:


> What are some of your (anyone's) favorites that are available on Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Disney+, AppleTV+, Paramount+, or Discovery+? My wife doesn't like horror films, and I don't have enough solo watch time to justify another streaming service for a scary movie, but I would enjoy seeing a few as time allows. Anything stand out?




I know this goes against your time constraints, but The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix is excellent.  It's a 1 season series.  Your wife might also enjoy it because the bulk of the story has to do with relationships in a family, shared trauma, and the grieving process when somebody dies.  It's relatable outside the haunted house aspect which is maybe 1/3 of the story.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I know this goes against your time constraints, but The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix is excellent.  It's a 1 season series.  Your wife might also enjoy it because the bulk of the story has to do with relationships in a family, shared trauma, and the grieving process when somebody dies.  It's relatable outside the haunted house aspect which is maybe 1/3 of the story.




Huge thumbs up for S1 as well.  It's a "ghost story", has a great sense of dread, and a few terrifying moments, and it's quiet so to speak, a haunting slow, narrative told against - as you nicely described - a story of family trauma and grief.  Also beautifully filmed and acted, just a top notch production.


----------



## tobefirst

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I know this goes against your time constraints, but The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix is excellent.  It's a 1 season series.  Your wife might also enjoy it because the bulk of the story has to do with relationships in a family, shared trauma, and the grieving process when somebody dies.  It's relatable outside the haunted house aspect which is maybe 1/3 of the story.



I'll check it out. Appreciate it. Definitely still looking for movie-length pieces I can consume in one sitting.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

tobefirst said:


> I'll check it out. Appreciate it. Definitely still looking for movie-length pieces I can consume in one sitting.




One of the main reasons I mentioned Haunting of Hill House, other than top notch quality and storytelling, it's a good bridge for people who say they don't like horror movies mostly based on their perceptions of what horror movies are.  
Also in that category at movie length is Spring which is currently available for free streaming on Hulu and Tubi.  It's largely a modern romance movie with a horror twist.  I almost don't like telling people it's a horror movie because it's a well crafted romance story for the bulk of it where you don't expect the horror aspect to happen until it does, but in a way the horror aspect makes it even more compelling.


----------



## DT

tobefirst said:


> What are some of your (anyone's) favorites that are available on Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Disney+, AppleTV+, Paramount+, or Discovery+? My wife doesn't like horror films, and I don't have enough solo watch time to justify another streaming service for a scary movie, but I would enjoy seeing a few as time allows. Anything stand out?




We watch a ton of horror movies - one thing I love about the genre, is how diverse it is, which might be a good discussion about the types/subgenres that appeal/don't, to you.

I tend to like more supernatural themes vs. slasher flicks, and the even the former has some breakdown into sub-sub-types.

I'll toss up a few recent watches, a couple are fantastic.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Also in that category at movie length is Spring which is currently available for free streaming on Hulu and Tubi.




I am __not__ a stalker, er, well sort of, but anyway, yeah, another terrific choice.

@tobefirst Spring is WDP'ed by Justin Benson and Aaron Moorhead, these guys have some great, smart, low budget horror, there's two other films of theirs, Resolution and The Endless, the latter is a sort-of-sequel to Resolution, definitely the same universe, and for people keeping score, Spring (though not on any specific plot points) is too


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Huge thumbs up for S1 as well.  It's a "ghost story", has a great sense of dread, and a few terrifying moments, and it's quiet so to speak, a haunting slow, narrative told against - as you nicely described - a story of family trauma and grief.  Also beautifully filmed and acted, just a top notch production.




I liked Haunting of Bly Manor as well but not as much as Hill House and it was definitely different. I liked the way they had the ghosts’ facial features start to disappear the further away they were from when they died, the symbolism of how most people are all forgotten over time. It reminds me of how when I’m sometimes at a cemetery and looking at the dates wonder when the last time was that somebody visited the grave.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> We watch a ton of horror movies - one thing I love about the genre, is how diverse it is, which might be a good discussion about the types/subgenres that appeal/don't, to you.
> 
> I tend to like more supernatural themes vs. slasher flicks, and the even the former has some breakdown into sub-sub-types.




I don’t think I’ve posted this already.  I came across it recently.


----------



## DT

@tobefirst 

OK, here's a few, these are mostly from the last few years.  It's a pretty wide range of subtypes by design, figured I'd toss out some films without too much explanation (I'll just include the short IMDB description), get your feedback.  I will say these are all excellent (often with positive critical reviews), none are too exploitative, like I'm specifically avoiding "torture porn", though some of these are pretty gory.

And like the some of the best Sci-Fi, a few of these use horror as a lens for exploring grief, race, sexuality.


*The Witch* (sometimes stylized as *The VVitch*)
2015, R, 1h 32min
A family in 1630s New England is torn apart by the forces of witchcraft, black magic, and possession.


*It Follows*
2014, R, 1h 40min
A young woman is followed by an unknown supernatural force after a sexual encounter.


*Get Out*
2017, R, 1h 44mi
A young African-American visits his white girlfriend's parents for the weekend, where his simmering uneasiness about their reception of him eventually reaches a boiling point.


*Us*
2019, R, 1h 56min
A family's serene beach vacation turns to chaos when their doppelgängers appear and begin to terrorize them.


*The Conjuring 1, 2, The Devil Made Me Do It (aka, Conjuring 3)*
2013-2021, R

DT Note:  This is a series of movies, with 3 main movies, several spin-offs, it's fun, it's all anchored on the Warrens, characters from the 1st movie, quoting Wikipedia to explain better:

The franchise consists of three films in the main series: The Conjuring (2013), The Conjuring 2 (2016), and The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It (2021). The first two films were directed by James Wan, while the third film was directed by Michael Chaves. The first two installments revolve around two of the many famous paranormal cases of which the Warrens have been a part, with the first film depicting the case of the Perron family, who are experiencing disturbing events in their newly acquired house in Rhode Island. The second entry focused on the controversial case of the Enfield poltergeist while briefly referring to the events that inspired The Amityville Horror. A sequel to the two films, The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It, was released on June 4, 2021, and revolves around the trial of Arne Cheyenne Johnson, a murder that took place in 1981 in Connecticut. 









						The Conjuring Universe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





*Sinister* (skip the sequel)
2012, R, 1h 50min
Washed-up true crime writer Ellison Oswalt finds a box of super 8 home movies in his new home that suggest the murder that he is currently researching is the work of a serial killer whose legacy dates back to the 1960s.


*Midsommar*
2019, R, 2h 28min
A couple travels to Scandinavia to visit a rural hometown's fabled Swedish mid-summer festival. What begins as an idyllic retreat quickly devolves into an increasingly violent and bizarre competition at the hands of a pagan cult.


And some from the last couple of years ...


*His House*
2020, TV-14, 1h 33min
A refugee couple makes a harrowing escape from war-torn South Sudan, but then they struggle to adjust to their new life in an English town that has an evil lurking beneath the surface.

*Host*
2020
Not Rated
57min
Six friends hire a medium to hold a seance via Zoom during lockdown, but they get far more than they bargained for as things quickly go wrong.


*The Dark and the Wicked*
2020, Not Rated, 1h 35min
On a secluded farm in a nondescript rural town, a man is slowly dying. His family gathers to mourn, and soon a darkness grows, marked by waking nightmares and a growing sense that something evil is taking over the family.


*Freaky*
2020, R, 1h 42min
After swapping bodies with a deranged serial killer, a young girl in high school discovers she has less than 24 hours before the change becomes permanent.


----------



## tobefirst

Holy cow! Thanks for the writeup, @DT. Are these available on the streaming services I listed above, or is this just a general list? Either way, I appreciate the effort.


----------



## DT

There's a few funny moments here and there, but the only one that's really played for laughs is *Freaky* and it's a blast, Vince Vaughn is fantastic!


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> Horror used to be my favorite movie genre. But for decades now it’s been cheap slasher thrillers. You know exactly what’s going to happen, and everything is done for shock value. I haven’t been scared at a movie since the original Halloween.
> 
> I will not see any of the movies based on a King book. As I said in another thread just recently, there is no way you can pack a King novel into a two hour movie.
> 
> That being said, there are a couple that sound like they might be pretty good.



_Christine_ scared the hell of of teenage me. 

Not as bad as _American Werewolf in London_ though.


----------



## User.191

P_X said:


> Are you talking about the first or the second remake of the Thing? Yup.. the one from the 80s was already a remake. I liked the newest remake though.
> 
> Agree on DoD, I liked both a lot. I still prefer the original.



The newest movie was actually essentially a prequel...


----------



## DT

tobefirst said:


> Holy cow! Thanks for the writeup, @DT. Are these available on the streaming services I listed above, or is this just a general list? Either way, I appreciate the effort.




Mostly streaming on the main services (i.e., Netflix, Prime), but I __just__ discovered an excellent new service that will help you track them down (I should post about it in the TV/Movies threads):

Just Watch, it's free, you can signup to sync devices/lists, specify which services you actually have, but the core functionality is the same:





__





						JustWatch - The Streaming Guide
					

All your streaming services in one app.




					www.justwatch.com
				




Check it out, searched for *Midsommar*, it will find where it's streaming, the cost,  lots of filters for the quality, cost, etc.


*

*


----------



## tobefirst

DT said:


> Mostly streaming on the main services (i.e., Netflix, Prime), but I __just__ discovered an excellent new service that will help you track them down (I should post about it in the TV/Movies threads):
> 
> Just Watch, it's free, you can signup to sync devices/lists, specify which services you actually have, but the core functionality is the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustWatch - The Streaming Guide
> 
> 
> All your streaming services in one app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out, searched for *Midsommar*, it will find where it's streaming, the cost,  lots of filters for the quality, cost, etc.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 7858*



Just Watch is great. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## User.191

Herdfan said:


> _Christine_ scared the hell of of teenage me.
> 
> Not as bad as _American Werewolf in London_ though.



I still maintain that Christine, despite missing out a shit ton of King's book, was one of the best adaptations because for me it kept the essence of the story without the huge backstory King created.

Other's I felt nailed it were the Salem's Lot mini-series, Carrie and Kubrick's The Shining.


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> I still maintain that Christine, despite missing out a shit ton of King's book, was one of the best adaptations because for me it kept the essence of the story without the huge backstory King created.
> 
> Other's I felt nailed it were the Salem's Lot mini-series, Carrie and Kubrick's The Shining.





Did you watch any of Castle Rock?  It was good, and super fun for anyone who loves King - from Wikipedia:

Castle Rock is an American psychological horror streaming television series, featuring and inspired by characters, settings, and themes from the stories created by Stephen King and his fictional town of Castle Rock, Maine.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

tobefirst said:


> Holy cow! Thanks for the writeup, @DT. Are these available on the streaming services I listed above, or is this just a general list? Either way, I appreciate the effort.




I highly recommend using the free Just Watch app.  Do a movie search and it will tell you which services they are currently available on to stream for free, rent along with prices, and buy along with prices.  It live updates (or at least daily) so it keeps up with the service changes.  I use it to save all the movies I'm interested in and then just check it when I'm ready to watch something.  I also use it to determine if there's a service worth a month of subscribing based on how many movies on my list are currently available on that service.  

So in reference to this thread just add all the movies mentioned to your watch list and check from there.


----------



## DT

tobefirst said:


> Just Watch is great. Thanks for the reminder.




Geez, I can't believe I just found it.

Well, how about this, there's this new service I stumbled on this week, lets you watch and upload videos, I'll have to find my bookmark,  it's something-tube ...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Did you watch any of Castle Rock?  It was good, and super fun for anyone who loves King - from Wikipedia:
> 
> Castle Rock is an American psychological horror streaming television series, featuring and inspired by characters, settings, and themes from the stories created by Stephen King and his fictional town of Castle Rock, Maine.




Never watched it, but I heard it wasn't that great in the beginning but started to get good in later episodes....and then they canceled it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Rewatched Burnt Offerings recently and really liked it. It’s a mid level horror cult classic and probably only mid level because it came out in a time period when so many horror cult classics came out. It would be interesting to see a remake but I also don’t know how they could improve on the original or even modernize it because so much of the horror element benefits from the time period it was made from the film quality to the atmosphere. I have yet to see a new movie that successfully recaptures that time period. I'd even say it’s easier to recapture the black & white movie era, even the acting style. When it comes to the 70’s and 80’s it seems it’s really hard to not slide into campy dreck.


----------



## User.45

MissNomer said:


> The newest movie was actually essentially a prequel...



Yup, I realized later on. At the end of the day and in retrospect, it was a pretty decent movie experience. I could even call it great among the current offerings.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Rewatched Burnt Offerings recently and really liked it.




It's really terrific, and what a cast -  and totally agree, I'm surprised at horror fans who haven't seen it, kind of got overshadowed at the time.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Never watched it, but I heard it wasn't that great in the beginning but started to get good in later episodes....and then they canceled it.




[edit: oops, meant inconsistent ...]

Overall it's good, maybe a little *inconsistent*,  the main hook is for King fans and the dozens of easter eggs.  It kind of plays out a bit like King Fan Fiction


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> It's really terrific, and what a cast -  and totally agree, I'm surprised at horror fans who haven't seen it, kind of got overshadowed at the time.




I only have a couple issues with the movie.  

I don't get the title Burnt Offerings.  There doesn't seem to be anything in the movie even vaguely related to burnt anything.

The hearst driver, what a creepy character.  The only thing I thought was a gaping unexplained plothole was when he drove up while the aunt was sick, the father has a mental breakdown over it, he bursts into the aunt's room with a coffin, and then they just cut to the funeral.  My main issue was at the funeral and from then on they acted like hearst guy rolling up never happened, no mention of it.  They acted like the aunt just died under completely normal circumstances.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Rewatched Burnt Offerings recently and really liked it. It’s a mid level horror cult classic…



Another very good, underrated Dan Curtis movie. I doubt modern audiences could get into it, though, because the horror is mostly a very slow burn. But I’ve never forgotten the climax where the kid sees his father crash into the windshield. It’s a horrible (in a good way) scene.

They _could_ fix one thing—they could make the wires that pull down the chimney a whole lot less obvious.  

Edit: the title refers to sacrifices (lives) made to the house. The fact that it’s never really explained how that came to be makes it all the more creepy.


----------



## User.191

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't get the title Burnt Offerings.  There doesn't seem to be anything in the movie even vaguely related to burnt anything.



A burnt offering is a sacrifice to a god, 



Spoiler: Spoiler alert!



and the family were sacrificed to the house.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> They _could_ fix one thing—they could make the wires that pull down the chimney a whole lot less obvious.




Now that I think about it, that chimney collapse scene was pretty comical, reminded me of the scene in some comedy movie where the hero is going to run over the bad guy in a snail-paced moving zamboni and he just lays there going "Nooooo!" when he would have plenty of time to just get out of the way.

Maybe that scene was shocking and well-edited back then, but it really hasn't aged well.    



Thomas Veil said:


> Edit: the title refers to sacrifices (lives) made to the house. The fact that it’s never really explained how that came to be makes it all the more creepy.






MissNomer said:


> A burnt offering is a sacrifice to a god,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler alert!
> 
> 
> 
> and the family were sacrificed to the house.




Well, now I just feel dumb.   Sometimes I expect titles to be right on the nose.  First time I saw Raiders of the Lost Ark was the night it premiered.  Most people never even heard of it, almost zero hype or promotion.  People just went to movies because that's what you did back then.  I thought it was going to be about the Oakland Raiders football team.  Living in the Bay Area you just automatically associate "raiders" with the football team.  Really pleasantly surprised it wasn't because I'm not a sports fan.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The hearst driver, what a creepy character.  The only thing I thought was a gaping unexplained plothole was when he drove up while the aunt was sick, the father has a mental breakdown over it, he bursts into the aunt's room with a coffin, and then they just cut to the funeral.  My main issue was at the funeral and from then on they acted like hearst guy rolling up never happened, no mention of it.  They acted like the aunt just died under completely normal circumstances.





Hahaha, JFC, I laughed out loud, I barely remembered that.  Geez, it's been 10+ years since I've seen it, maybe we'll toss it on in the day or two, it's on AMC+, our freebie lasts through Sun I think.


----------



## DT

We went on a horror movie tear over the last few days, specifically, movies about haunts/haunted houses - and by that I mean attractions, like setting up a haunted house for Halloween - but in these movies, it goes very very wrong 

Most of these are done in a "fake-umentary" style which can be fun.

So we watched:

*Haunt* (2019)
*Hell House LLC* *1* (2015), *2* (2018) and *3* (2019)
*The Houses October Built* *1* (2014), *2* (2017)
*Hell Fest* (2018)

... and the actual really real documentary *HAUNTERS: The Art Of The Scare* (2017).  There's several docs like that, *Nothing but Haunts* we're tracking down today.

We're going crazy insane this Halloween, so getting an early start


----------



## Herdfan

I have never thought the slasher films were overly scary.  Sure they might make you jump, but you don't leave the theater thinking any of it could really happen.

But films like _American Werewolf in London_ did. My friend and I didn't drive when it was released, so his older sister took us. He got so scared he couldn't stay, so his sister and I finished it. As we were walking out, somebody howled like a wolf and people screamed. When we got back to his house, he lived in a split level, so his sister went up to her room while we were supposed to go downstairs. I couldn't resist recreating the scene in the subway and dropped to my hands on the steps when she was at the top. She screamed so loud it woke his parents. 

One night in college, someone rented _The Omen_.  When we finished, Blockbuster was still open, so we went and got _Damien: Omen II _and _Omen III: The Final Conflict.  _We were all a little freaked out the whole night.


----------



## Huntn

Herdfan said:


> I have never thought the slasher films were overly scary.  Sure they might make you jump, but you don't leave the theater thinking any of it could really happen.
> 
> But films like _American Werewolf in London_ did. My friend and I didn't drive when it was released, so his older sister took us. He got so scared he couldn't stay, so his sister and I finished it. As we were walking out, somebody howled like a wolf and people screamed. When we got back to his house, he lived in a split level, so his sister went up to her room while we were supposed to go downstairs. I couldn't resist recreating the scene in the subway and dropped to my hands on the steps when she was at the top. She screamed so loud it woke his parents.
> 
> One night in college, someone rented _The Omen_.  When we finished, Blockbuster was still open, so we went and got _Damien: Omen II _and _Omen III: The Final Conflict.  _We were all a little freaked out the whole night.



_American Werewolf in London_.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> We went on a horror movie tear over the last few days, specifically, movies about haunts/haunted houses - and by that I mean attractions, like setting up a haunted house for Halloween - but in these movies, it goes very very wrong
> 
> Most of these are done in a "fake-umentary" style which can be fun.
> 
> So we watched:
> 
> *Haunt* (2019)
> *Hell House LLC* *1* (2015), *2* (2018) and *3* (2019)
> *The Houses October Built* *1* (2014), *2* (2017)
> *Hell Fest* (2018)
> 
> ... and the actual really real documentary *HAUNTERS: The Art Of The Scare* (2017).  There's several docs like that, *Nothing but Haunts* we're tracking down today.
> 
> We're going crazy insane this Halloween, so getting an early start










Can't wait to see the walkthrough videos.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Can't wait to see the walkthrough videos.





We are supposed to go, just a little apprehensive, following how the park is implementing Covid protocols, etc.,  we have a killer suite already, and did HHN with Express Pass for everyone ... 

Also, we need this:









						Dufftoberfest Available for Beer Lovers at Universal Orlando
					

It's that time of year when we begin to indulge in all kinds of seasonal treats and tastes. Thus far Universal Orlando has been slow to offer seasonal food & beverage to help us get into the spirit of each season. But at last we can indulge in a new seasonal specialty that has already struck a c




					touringplans.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> We are supposed to go, just a little apprehensive, following how the park is implementing Covid protocols, etc.,  we have a killer suite already, and did HHN with Express Pass for everyone ...
> 
> Also, we need this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dufftoberfest Available for Beer Lovers at Universal Orlando
> 
> 
> It's that time of year when we begin to indulge in all kinds of seasonal treats and tastes. Thus far Universal Orlando has been slow to offer seasonal food & beverage to help us get into the spirit of each season. But at last we can indulge in a new seasonal specialty that has already struck a c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touringplans.com




If you go make sure to post your experience!  And hopefully some photos and videos.

Probably next time I'll be in that area is next year with my parents as kind of a send off to still being physically mobile.  They're not currently suffering from anything major physically but little things are adding up and they figure sooner than later vacations are going to have to feature a lot of sitting around.


----------



## DT

We went in 2019, then planned on 2020, we know how that turned out.  When we went in '19,  we discovered that without an Express Pass (which we always have for the park, since we stay onsite), you can at the most hit up 4 of the 10-12 houses.  2020 was supposed to be the big 30th anniversary event, we're figuring they're really going to blow it out this year to make up for it, so we splurged on the passes, we probably won't do another in the near future, so we're going to make this one count 

That's awesome with your parents, definitely do it if you get a chance, get them to the park, ride, walk/run, have a blast, make those moments where you can still "do" count!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Checked out the Burnt Offerings book on audible, about an 8 hour listen.  It's well written and the movie mostly stays faithful to the book.  Things somewhat go in different directions after Aunt Elizabeth dies but I understand for the most part why the movie did what it did except the ending.  In the book the Allardyces come back and explore and praise the results of the resurrection of the house made possible by the renter's sacrifices and Marian is forced to grapple with this reality she is all too aware of.  She isn't completely possessed by the house forgetting her past.  I don't know why the movie didn't use that ending.

The biggest difference is in the book the house is described more like the house in The Haunting of Hill House and not the comparatively modest house used in the movie.  The house in the movie, at least on the inside, wasn't even that bad.  In the book it sounded more like a house that had been neglected for 100 years.  I'm sure this was due to budgetary constraints.  This also made me realize Mike Flanagan (writer/director of Haunting of Hill House/Bly Manor and Dr. Sleep) would probably make an amazing remake.  This is the exact type story he does so well.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I didn't know what to make of this from the trailer but when I saw it's from Mike Flanagan I'm all in.   And it's only couple weeks from coming out.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

‘The Conjuring’: Farmhouse That Inspired James Wan Horror Film On Sale For $1.2 Million
					

With Halloween just around the corner, the house that inspired James Wan’s 2013 film The Conjuring is up for grabs.  Rhode Island realtor Mott & Chace Sotheby’s has put the Burrillv…




					deadline.com


----------



## tobefirst

DT said:


> @tobefirst
> 
> OK, here's a few, these are mostly from the last few years.  It's a pretty wide range of subtypes by design, figured I'd toss out some films without too much explanation (I'll just include the short IMDB description), get your feedback.  I will say these are all excellent (often with positive critical reviews), none are too exploitative, like I'm specifically avoiding "torture porn", though some of these are pretty gory.
> 
> And like the some of the best Sci-Fi, a few of these use horror as a lens for exploring grief, race, sexuality.
> 
> 
> *Get Out*
> 2017, R, 1h 44mi
> A young African-American visits his white girlfriend's parents for the weekend, where his simmering uneasiness about their reception of him eventually reaches a boiling point.



So I finally – finally! – got a chance to sit down and watch a horror flick. I chose Get Out because I'd previously heard of it, and that it made your list made it the one to go for. I looked up Just Watch and found out it was only available for rent. I happened to be at the library the other day and found it there on DVD. When I got home, I realized I didn't have the disc player hooked up anymore, so I had to find that, set it up, then try to find the remote – couldn't –, then download the Logitech Harmony app on my phone just so I could get the movie to play. It was a nightmare in and of itself! Ha!

Anyway, about the movie: I really enjoyed it. Going in knowing basically just what you've written above, I couldn't formulate in my mind how it would end up a horror movie...and I don't think it really did. I would have classified it as more a thriller or suspense movie, personally, though watching it in the middle of the day with the sun beaming in the windows didn't really make for the best atmosphere.  That didn't, however, take away from my enjoyment of it. It was creepy, spine-tingling at times. Just an all around enjoyable film, so thanks for the rec!

Eventually, someday, I'll make it to the next movie on the list.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> The Scream trailer is for a movie called Scream that is also a sequel to Scream
> 
> 
> The sequel-ish rebooty horror movie arrives in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com




It's a sequel & a reboot.


----------



## Thomas Veil

What. The. ****?!?!

I just turned on SyFy, and one of the Banana Splits characters is performing that old magic trick on a guy where you lock someone in a horizontal box and proceed to “split them in half” by inserting steel blades in the middle…

…except this is real steel and the guy is sliced in half and his bloody intestines spill out onto the floor while his terrified girlfriend watches. 

Tra-la-la, tra-la-la-la….

Oh, and now there’s some guy running down an alley between two warehouses, being chased by a car, totally oblivious to the fact that on either side of him are two raised platforms he could jump onto where the car can’t reach him. 

It’s called “The Banana Splits Movie”. And really—Hanna-Barbera _agreed_ to this??


----------



## DT

tobefirst said:


> So I finally – finally! – got a chance to sit down and watch a horror flick. I chose Get Out because I'd previously heard of it, and that it made your list made it the one to go for. I looked up Just Watch and found out it was only available for rent. I happened to be at the library the other day and found it there on DVD. When I got home, I realized I didn't have the disc player hooked up anymore, so I had to find that, set it up, then try to find the remote – couldn't –, then download the Logitech Harmony app on my phone just so I could get the movie to play. It was a nightmare in and of itself! Ha!
> 
> Anyway, about the movie: I really enjoyed it. Going in knowing basically just what you've written above, I couldn't formulate in my mind how it would end up a horror movie...and I don't think it really did. I would have classified it as more a thriller or suspense movie, personally, though watching it in the middle of the day with the sun beaming in the windows didn't really make for the best atmosphere.  That didn't, however, take away from my enjoyment of it. It was creepy, spine-tingling at times. Just an all around enjoyable film, so thanks for the rec!
> 
> Eventually, someday, I'll make it to the next movie on the list.




Excellent!

That's pretty funny about the disc player, yeah, we don't have any stand-alone units up and running (one decent one stashed), but a couple of game consoles that are BD/DVD players when we occasionally do a Redbox rental 

Anyway, it's pretty terrific, has some shit to say and certainly it subverts a lot of horror tropes - and yeah, it fall into that area *horror <> thriller* not unlike the previous discussion about *horror <> scifi*


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> It’s called “The Banana Splits Movie”. And really—Hanna-Barbera _agreed_ to this??





It sounds amazing. 

I mean, it's a horror comedy, and that property is owned by Warner Media, they knocked around a horror idea for a while since the IP was just sitting, unused in a box ...

Plus, there's a whole sub-culture around the general concept, driven by the success of the Five Nights at Freddy's IP.

If you want something in the same vein, that stars Nic Cage (which probably tells you all you need to know ...) check out Willy's Wonderland.

One plot point:  Cage does not speak in his role


----------



## Thomas Veil

I think I'll wait for the one where Charlie Brown rapes Lucy for dropping too many fly balls, organizes a lynching party for Franklin, and clubs Peppermint Patty to death with her own baseball bat.


----------



## DT

Oh wow.


----------



## DT

The Ethan Hawke horror film Sinister (2012) is very good.  It has some absolutely horrific bits in it, some great atmosphere, a terrible dark vibe - it's also a little kooky in a few places, but definitely worth a watch (the sequel is worth a pass ...)


----------



## Thomas Veil

“28 Weeks Later” is on, and while it’s not a particularly new film, I’m sorry, zombies have been *so* overdone. 

I don’t mind a good zombie story, but I’m baffled by the fact that movies about them just keep on coming. They’re not _that_ interesting to me. After all, zombies are just vampires that ride the short bus.


----------



## Hrafn

Thomas Veil said:


> After all, zombies are just vampires that ride the short bus.



Them's fighting words.  For counter point, I give you iZombie: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IZombie_(TV_series)  It was good for the first three seasons.


----------



## DT

I had no idea we had any zombists / anti-zombites on this board ...


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> I had no idea we had any zombists / anti-zombites on this board ...



I'm kinda done with vampires and werewolves, too, and I pretty much loved the Blade and Underworld series.


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> Oh wow.




******, that's a creepy looking image. Like Richard Belzer after he's been in the ground for ten years.


----------



## Hrafn

And then we watched “The Cave” which is a typical vampire flick.  Not too bad.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Checked out A Dark Song and really liked it.  "A determined young woman and a damaged occultist risk their lives and souls to perform a dangerous ritual that will grant them what they want."  Most of the movie is going through the ritual process.  I found it realistic (like I'd know) with a satisfying ending.  From what I researched, those with more knowledge of the occult and rituals also found it realistic.  If you don't believe in the supernatural you could probably at least entertain the idea that the process of the ritual could make you start seeing and experience things.


----------



## Joe

I love Horror movies, but I live alone in my house so I'm always scaring myself lol


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JagRunner said:


> I love Horror movies, but I live alone in my house so I'm always scaring myself lol




A few years back I watched the Exorcist with a friend. When we turned it off we noticed some odd sounds coming from another room (found out we left the TV on in that room). When we slowly went to go investigate the strange sounds my friend pushed me from behind into the room. That’s when I learned that in some specific circumstances I’ll scream like a little girl.


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> A few years back I watched the Exorcist with a friend. When we turned it off we noticed some odd sounds coming from another room (found out we left the TV on in that room). When we slowly went to go investigate the strange sounds my friend pushed me from behind into the room. That’s when I learned that in some specific circumstances I’ll scream like a little girl.




I was watching a scary movie one night alone in my living room. All of a sudden I heard something talking in one of my spare bedrooms. I was like WTF was that?!?! So I muted the TV and listened. I didn't hear anything. Then all of a sudden the Alexa that was in that spare bedroom goes "I CANT CONNECT TO YOUR WIFI" It was super damn loud and it scared the crap outta me because I was not expecting that. I don't have an Alexa anymore lol


----------



## lizkat

JagRunner said:


> I love Horror movies, but I live alone in my house so I'm always scaring myself lol




Yeah I can't watch horror flicks because of effect on my subsequent behavior.   Like stepping outside in the moonlight to refill a bird feeder I had forgotten to top off before nightfall.  I end up thinking well I can do that in the morning, the thing is probably half full anyway,   I mean if I went out there and a screech owl just happened to call out then from within the mini forest behind my stone wall, I'd probably pass out.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A benefit of having roommates that never gets mentioned is the unjustifiable feeling of being safe during and after you watch horror movies.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I don't know what _you_ guys are talking about. The minute I step outside, I'm attacked by Jason, Michael Myers, Kurt Barlow, a shapeshifting Arctic monster, the ghosts from the Overlook Hotel, a dude with a fly's head, various zombies, and some damn clown with a red balloon.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> I don't know what _you_ guys are talking about. The minute I step outside, I'm attacked by Jason, Michael Myers, Kurt Barlow, a shapeshifting Arctic monster, the ghosts from the Overlook Hotel, a dude with a fly's head, various zombies, and some damn clown with a red balloon.




That's better than opening your front door and standing there are the members of the Freedom Caucus.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Omigod. I'd walk into that cloud of monsters from "The Mist" first.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Another Mike Flanagan series coming to Netflix in 2022. 









						'The Midnight Club' Netflix Series: Everything Know So Far
					

Mike Flanagan's brand new series 'The Midnight Club' is coming to Netflix in October 2022.




					www.whats-on-netflix.com


----------



## AG_PhamD

These are probably my favorite horror movies, in no particular order:

- Nightmare on Elm Street
- It Follows
- The Ring

Too many horror movies follow the same plot. It’s always refreshing to see something unique.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Another Mike Flanagan series coming to Netflix in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Midnight Club' Netflix Series: Everything Know So Far
> 
> 
> Mike Flanagan's brand new series 'The Midnight Club' is coming to Netflix in October 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whats-on-netflix.com



I’m not being critical of you, but that article says virtually nothing about what the Midnight Club is about. All it says is that a show called The Midnight Club by Mike Flanagan is coming to Netflix As if we are supposed to know.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> I’m not being critical of you, but that article says virtually nothing about what the Midnight Club is about. All it says is that a show called The Midnight Club by Mike Flanagan is coming to Netflix As if we are supposed to know.





No worries.  I started a thread a while back dedicated to pointless articles that reveal nothing or don't even deliver on the promise of the title.  "When Will the Next iPad Be Released?"  Then 6 time wasting paragraphs finally concludes with "soon".


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> No worries.  I started a thread a while back dedicated to pointless articles that reveal nothing or don't even deliver on the promise of the title.  "When Will the Next iPad Be Released?"  Then 6 time wasting paragraphs finally concludes with "soon".



Obviously I need to research the Midnight Club, vampires perchance?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> Obviously I need to research the Midnight Club, vampires perchance?




"A group of seven close terminally ill young adults resides in the Rotterdam Home hospice run by an enigmatic doctor. They meet at midnight every night to tell each other scary stories. One night they make a pact that the first one to succumb to their disease is responsible for communicating with the others beyond the grave. After one of them dies, bizarre occurrences begin."


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> "A group of seven close terminally ill young adults resides in the Rotterdam Home hospice run by an enigmatic doctor. They meet at midnight every night to tell each other scary stories. One night they make a pact that the first one to succumb to their disease is responsible for communicating with the others beyond the grave. After one of them dies, bizarre occurrences begin."



…but they don’t want the dead to cross over and do bad things do they?   It could be interesting.

As a genre I have backed away from horror when it becomes horror based on a gore fest or the focus is rubbing your eyes in extreme suffering, like *Saw*, or *Hostile.* But I can still enjoy a good horror story based on traditional elements, *Haunting of Hill House* or *Get Out! *


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

15 Haunted House Movies You Should Never Watch Alone
					

Especially #5 on our list ...




					www.goodhousekeeping.com


----------



## DT

I think they missed a really good one:









						Hell House LLC (2015) - IMDb
					

Hell House LLC: Directed by Stephen Cognetti. With Gore Abrams, Alice Bahlke, Danny Bellini, Theodore Bouloukos. Five years after an unexplained malfunction causes the death of 15 tour-goers and staff on the opening night of a Halloween haunted house tour, a documentary crew travels back to the...




					www.imdb.com
				




*Hell House LLC* from 2015, it has some creepy moments that might __outspooky__ anything else on the list.  

FWIW,  I think the first sequel has a few decent scares, adds some interesting backstory, but gets a little too "explain-y", and the 3rd movie is totally off the rails, this is definitely a series best left at just the original.

Funny, we just recently rewatched, *The Houses October Built*, and also watched the sequel, which is also very good, and such a tightly coupled follow-up, it's more like just the second 1-1/2 hours of a 3 hours movie


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Funny, we just recently rewatched, *The Houses October Built*, and also watched the sequel, which is also very good, and such a tightly coupled follow-up, it's more like just the second 1-1/2 hours of a 3 hours movie




That's the only movie on the list I haven't seen yet.  I appreciate your recommendation backup.  I'll have to check it out.  

I recently rewatched the 1963 The Haunting, a real classic psychological haunted house movie.  I found out the house they used is now a hotel.






						Ettington Park Hotel | Hotels in Warwickshire | Hand Picked Hotels
					

Ettington Park Hotel is a luxury hotel in Stratford Upon Avon. This hotel in Warwickshire offers 48 rooms & leisure facilities, perfect for weekend breaks.




					www.handpickedhotels.co.uk


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> 15 Haunted House Movies You Should Never Watch Alone
> 
> 
> Especially #5 on our list ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodhousekeeping.com



Do you know why  the original 1963 *The Haunting* was so good, and the 1999 *The Haunting* was so bad? The first one was traditional, left much of the scares up to the audiences’ imagination, sounds, minimal physical effects, atmosphere, and a haunting narrative from one of the characters. The 1999 version relied heavily on CGI that was just not scary.  In contrast I enjoyed the 1999 *House on Haunted Hill*. Here, the combination of physical effects and CGI was better.


​


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> Do you know why  the original 1963 *The Haunting* was so good, and the 1999 *The Haunting* was so bad? The first one was traditional, left much of the scares up to the audiences’ imagination, sounds, minimal physical effects, atmosphere, and a haunting narrative from one of the characters. The 1999 version relied heavily on CGI that was just not scary.  In contrast I enjoyed the 1999 *House on Haunted Hill*. Here, the combination of physical effects and CGI was better.
> 
> View attachment 15439​




I enjoyed the cavernous mansion in the 1999 version but the scares and atmosphere were too Disneyfied. The over the top Hugh Crain was comical.


----------



## DT

Fun / Pointless Fact  

The roller coaster at the beginning of the '99 remake is actually The Hulk coaster from down at Universal Studios


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That's the only movie on the list I haven't seen yet.  I appreciate your recommendation backup.  I'll have to check it out.




As you might know, it's a found footage / fakumentary about extremes haunts, and what's cool about that, is they visit a lot of real haunts, interview real scare actors, designers, etc.  We originally watched it after watching a real doc about haunts, and it really blurred the lines, pretty fun.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> As you might know, it's a found footage / fakumentary about extremes haunts, and what's cool about that, is they visit a lot of real haunts, interview real scare actors, designers, etc.  We originally watched it after watching a real doc about haunts, and it really blurred the lines, pretty fun.




I checked it out and it made me realize I should probably step back from the politics for a bit because I kept conflating scenes with what it must be like to attempt to vote in the south.

It’s a good premise but what often takes me out of found footage, especially low budget, is the atmosphere….or maybe lack thereof. Things are often way too clean and I see a lot of decisions being made due to budgetary constraints and genre cliches like shaky chaotic shooting, out of frame violence, and digitally added glitching in post. It’s interesting that the low budget and tech of some 70’s horror movies actually made them seem more real.


----------



## DT

THOB has a pretty good atmosphere, they blend the real content, with the fictional narrative pretty well, I think by starting in what's basically an actual doc, and slowly adding in the additional story, gives it a real legitimate feel.

The leads are good, their interactions are natural (they use their real names and two are brothers in real life).


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

New Flanagan series drops today on Netflix and…









						Netflix's latest show has a World Record for the amount of scares it has
					

Netflix's latest horror-thriller has found itself with a World Record, thanks to the amount of scares it has. This is what you need to know.




					www.shortlist.com
				




Can’t wait to check it out.  I’m torn between starting it tonight or watching the new Hellraiser movie on Hulu that also dropped today.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> New Flanagan series drops today on Netflix and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix's latest show has a World Record for the amount of scares it has
> 
> 
> Netflix's latest horror-thriller has found itself with a World Record, thanks to the amount of scares it has. This is what you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shortlist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to check it out.  I’m torn between starting it tonight or watching the new Hellraiser movie on Hulu that also dropped today.




Same.  I think we're doing Hellraiser first!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Same.  I think we're doing Hellraiser first!




That's what I'm leaning toward too.  I'll be out of town tomorrow to Sunday so it wouldn't be a good night to start something I might want to binge beyond an episode or 2.

I really don't know much about the Midnight Club but I fear it may be like Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark, Del Toro was involved but it was kind of meh to me and I wouldn't put it as part of his canon.  Flanagan has pretty much been hitting it out of the park since The Haunting of Hill House.  I don't wish it, but he's kind of due for a slip or stinker.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I really don't know much about the Midnight Club but I fear it may be like Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark, Del Toro was involved but it was kind of meh to me and I wouldn't put it as part of his canon.  Flanagan has pretty much been hitting it out of the park since The Haunting of Hill House.  I don't wish it, but he's kind of due for a slip or stinker.




I did read a review (that really like it) and this to say about that comparison:



> To some of us ’90s kids, the setup will evoke _Are You Afraid Of The Dark_, even as the themes and gore of some of these late-night larks are decidedly more R-rated—and plenty scarier!—than that classic Nickelodeon series.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> I did read a review (that really like it) and this to say about that comparison:




That might be an issue for me. At age 50 nostalgia really doesn’t do much for me. I have plenty of good personal memories of the 80’s and 90’s but not to the point of enjoying anything and everything that plays on that or takes part in those decades. Not a fan of Stranger Things which is clearly a nostalgia money grab. Also generally movies or shows that revolve heavily around teens or people in their early 20’s don’t appeal to me. Too much time is spent on the clichés of that age group or possibly how people my age don’t understand them.  Yawn, that plot trope has been done a million times, but I realize it's new to every new generation.  But at some age point it's out of most people's interests.  Having kids of your own may extend that a bit. But we’ll see. These aren’t hard pass qualifiers.


----------



## DT

I think it was just saying if you're familiar with _Are You Afraid Of The Dark_ then it's a bit different, even with some of the same setup - not that it tries to tap into nostalgia (like Stranger Things).


----------



## DT

Oh geez, yes, make this happen!









						John Carpenter Reiterates His Desire to Helm a ‘Dead Space’ Film Adaptation
					

It doesn’t take much to see how Dead Space was influenced by John Carpenter‘s The Thing. In fact, it’d be pretty awesome if Carpenter himself directed an adaptation of Dead Space, wouldn’t it? John Carpenter himself once again reiterated that he thinks so. In an interview with the AV Club...




					bloody-disgusting.com


----------



## DT

Deadstream
2022
R

Hahaha, this is just outstanding, and has appropriately great reviews:






Starts out as a farce about social media / influencers,  goes into creepy / scary mode for the middle - and then ends with an Evil Dead inspired gross-o-rama.

Currently on AMC+ and Shudder (AMC+ has a Shudder "hub" with a large selection, this included).

FWIW, the new VHS anthology, V/H/S/99 has a segment written by the husband and wife team who made Deadstream!


----------



## DT

Vudu Halloween special 

8 Friday the 13th movies for $19.99 (normally ~$80) 






						Vudu - Watch Movies
					






					www.vudu.com


----------

